# Could Someone Roughly Date This Boctok For Me



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

would someone please give me an idea of it's age?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's a tough one as I'm not even sure what type that one is.... I assume it's a Komandirskie of some kind. There's a WUS database with Komandirskie types and I can't find that one there. Still, I have a feeling that's a post-Soviet watch, so post-1991.

Have you ever opened that watch and, if so, do you have pictures of the movement?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The case looks a bit ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ, as does the second hand. The minute and hour hands appear to be ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ in nature, as Renato said. The bezel is a bit odd. The decorative dial could have been in anything. Federation/post-CCCP era makes sense, as they seemed to be flying by the seat of their pants with regard to how they were putting watches together during that period.

BTW, it looks good on that NATO. I don't know why ReNATO gets so upset about that. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> BTW, it looks good on that NATO. I don't know why ReNATO gets so upset about that.


It looks so wrong that if you can't see it, no one can explain it to you :yucky: It's like having Lenin making a McDonalds commercial


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> It looks so wrong that if you can't see it, no one can explain it to you :yucky: It's like having Lenin making a McDonalds commercial


On the other hand, Stalin would be perfect though.









Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

no i dont go into the back of watches anymore, so no movement shots. this one keeps decent time so no need anyway.



















sorry about the crap pics - this lumix has rubbish macro compared to my old cannon.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It looks mid 1990,s to me Des.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, it looks good on that NATO. I don't know why ReNATO gets so upset about that.
> ...


i agree, the muck they spew out at macdonalds must be far far worse than anything ever served at the gulags !

i had a macdonalds earlier this year.

there is about as much chance of me ever having another one as there is me wearing the rubbish excuse for a strap supplied with this type of watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have to agree with Renato regarding nato straps on Russian watches, personally I think they go best (particularly Vostoks) with Heavy Duty Nylons...




























Roy used to sell them but they are available on ebay for Â£4.99 + 99p postage - check out item no. 400244534116


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mach, I'd love to get some textile straps. The thing that I want though, is to have them taper down to 16mm at the buckle. None of the cheap straps seem to do that.

Aside from ribbing Renato, that NATO goes well with that dial on the original watch and caught my eye. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Mach, I'd love to get some textile straps. The thing that I want though, is to have them taper down to 16mm at the buckle. None of the cheap straps seem to do that.
> 
> Aside from ribbing Renato, that NATO goes well with that dial on the original watch and caught my eye.
> 
> ...


You're in luck then William because a lot of them do. I think I've passed a few links along to you with WW2 style textile straps before and most sellers were US based, so not far from you. The German site with lots of straps has them too, although the stock seems low now. There're still these 18/16 Morellato straps:










I agree with Mach though, in fact it was him who pointed the HDNs to me and they are the perfect combination for the Vostoks. Maybe not for Des watch as the keeper on the HDN is made of SS and his watch is golden. There are still Roy's 2 piece NATOs...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Mach, I'd love to get some textile straps. The thing that I want though, is to have them taper down to 16mm at the buckle. None of the cheap straps seem to do that.
> ...


As I said, none of the *CHEAP* straps seem to taper. That Morellato costs more than 1/2 what the BocToks cost me, and that's without the shipping. A great number of the tapering straps are leather lined as well, which rather defeats the purpose of buying textile.

Oh well, perhaps some day the world will come to it's senses and start doing everything the way I want it done. 

Later,

William


----------

